# Green with Envy



## vanngo5d (May 11, 2013)

Here is one of my own cast in Emerald green and white. I reversed painted the tube green to bring out the colors. 

[attachment=24676]

[attachment=24677]

Don Vann


----------



## robert421960 (May 11, 2013)

thats a nice looking pen


----------



## wyowoodwrker (May 11, 2013)

Holy poop thats awesome


----------



## longbeard (May 11, 2013)

Show off 
Looks great Don


----------



## rdabpenman (May 13, 2013)

That's one super looking blank!
Well done.

Les


----------



## ashdonaldson14 (May 19, 2013)

very cool polyresin ! 

I love the reverse painting. Very clean job!


----------



## BarbS (May 19, 2013)

Lovely!


----------

